# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Robbie Bruce Thompson

## Fran

Loving memories of Robbie who died on Halloween Nine years ago at home aged 52 . Loved by many. Also our  wonderful dog Bobby  sadly missed

----------

